# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Nailgun for weatherboards

## ChocDog

Hi guys, I need to get onto replacing  all the weatherboards on our cal bungalow  in the coming months. I havent chosen style/manufacturer for the replacement  boards yet. But want to start considering installation requirements. Now, I know  some people recommend hand nailing weatherboards, but Id prefer to avoid that  if I can! So need a nail gun to fire the appropriate nails (or use the 2 I  have). Ive had a good wander around the site and, although its been discussed,  I couldnt find a recommendation for a specific type of gun/nails to use.  
The nail recommendations Ive seen for weatherboards (hardwood frame)  are:50x2.8mm (plain) /50x3.15mm (twisted) galvanised  nail gun65x2.9mm (plain shank)  galvanised  nail gun(50x2.2mm finishing T-nails are  not suitable) 
source:Cladding, Wall Cladding, Timber  CladdingTimber  Cladding: Chamfer & Weatherboard from Outdoor Structures 
I  already have the following 2 guns:Framing: HITACHI NR90AD, D head, 2.9-3.7mm x  50-90mm nails, 24deg,Finisher/bradder: HITACHI NT65MA4, 15 gauge /DA  1.8mm x 31-63mm nails, 34 deg 
In my opinion the large D head profile  of the framer probably makes it unsuitable for the weatherboards (as the nail  head will be exposed) and the the 15G bradder will be useless. 
I  understand that the specific board we go for might have a specific  recommendation. So, after all that guff, in genereal what nail gun(s) and nails  to suit do people recommend for weatherboards? 
That said, if hand  nailing the weatherboards (50x2.8mm bullets) is the norm/best, no drama, thats  what Ill do  but whats the norm though (hand/gun)?

----------


## CraigandKate

For my baltic pine weatherboards into a softwood frame I used 65 x 3.15 GAL twist shank nails, they are technically decking nails, so domed head not bullet. I was set on the twisted shank though and could not find any with a bullet head. Time will tell how well they hold the weatherboards in, I am pretty confident they will be fine. 
Hand nailing really wasn't much of an issue into the softwood, ends definitely need pre drilling and hand nailing so that puts the gun out, also unless you have a very good gun that will consistently punch the nail to the right depth you will have the hammer and nail punch out anyway.

----------


## jimfish

Always used a T nailer for timber weather boards, no need to pre drill and hand nail.

----------


## intertd6

Gal "T" nails of appropriate gauge.
regards inter

----------


## ChocDog

Thanks guys, really appreciate the input.   

> T nailer

  I thought T-nailers werent recommended? At least from the info I linked above : "50x2.2mm finishing T-nails are  not suitable". Or should i be reading that as "TF-series", which I think might be commonly known as "finishing" T-nails. These only have a 2.2x4.4mm head vs 2.2x7.0mm on normal T-nails. 
That said (as mentioned in a thread I started about T-nailers for flooring),  Im struggling to find a selection of T-nailers or ND nailers anywhere   nail recommendations/availability for them is even harder to find. TradeTools  sells a T-nailer for $200, and thats about it  TradeTools  - T-64LM-TRADETOOLS T NAILER LONG MAGAZINE. I prefer to get this sort of  stuff from the US as its much cheaper. 
 Im also struggling to get my  head around T series vs ND spec. The info out there seems very vague. Best I  can do is:T-series: wire size = 2.2mm (or 2.5mm); head =  2.2x7.0mm (or 2.5x7.0)TF-series: wire size = 2.2mm; head =  2.2x4.4mmND = 14 gauge = 2.1mm (nominal); wire size =  1.9mm x 2.3mm; head = 5.5mmSource: Nails T Series Bright ; Nails TF Series Finish Head Bright ; 14Gauge Brad Nails | hardpich 
 So pretty similar. Either way, it doesnt seem that ND or T-series (/TF) are  very common. 
Another couple of questions:
1. So a gal 50mm T-nail (2.2x7.0mm head) or ND brad (2.3x5.5mmhead), is what the pro's would use?
2. Besides the TradeTools one, who else makes them - cause stuffed if I can find any from Bostitch, Hitachi, Dewalt, Senco, etc.... 
Thanks again guys.

----------


## ChocDog

> For my baltic pine weatherboards into a softwood frame I used 65 x 3.15 GAL twist shank nails. 
> Hand nailing really wasn't much of an issue into the softwood, ends definitely need pre drilling and hand nailing so that puts the gun out.

  Thanks CraigandKate, if I dont go down the gun path, this info will be very handy.

----------


## intertd6

> Thanks guys, really appreciate the input.   
> I thought T-nailers werent recommended? At least from the info I linked above : "50x2.2mm finishing T-nails are  not suitable". Or should i be reading that as "TF-series", which I think might be commonly known as "finishing" T-nails. These only have a 2.2x4.4mm head vs 2.2x7.0mm on normal T-nails. 
> That said (as mentioned in a thread I started about T-nailers for flooring),  Im struggling to find a selection of T-nailers or ND nailers anywhere   nail recommendations/availability for them is even harder to find. TradeTools  sells a T-nailer for $200, and thats about it  TradeTools  - T-64LM-TRADETOOLS T NAILER LONG MAGAZINE. I prefer to get this sort of  stuff from the US as its much cheaper. 
>  Im also struggling to get my  head around T series vs ND spec. The info out there seems very vague. Best I  can do is:T-series: wire size = 2.2mm (or 2.5mm); head =  2.2x7.0mm (or 2.5x7.0)TF-series: wire size = 2.2mm; head =  2.2x4.4mmND = 14 gauge = 2.1mm (nominal); wire size =  1.9mm x 2.3mm; head = 5.5mmSource: Nails T Series Bright ; Nails TF Series Finish Head Bright ; 14Gauge Brad Nails | hardpich 
>  So pretty similar. Either way, it doesnt seem that ND or T-series (/TF) are  very common. 
> Another couple of questions:
> 1. So a gal 50mm T-nail (2.2x7.0mm head) or ND brad (2.3x5.5mmhead), is what the pro's would use?
> 2. Besides the TradeTools one, who else makes them - cause stuffed if I can find any from Bostitch, Hitachi, Dewalt, Senco, etc.... 
> Thanks again guys.

  the finishing T nailer isn't recommended, more than likely because the gauge being to thin, the other T nails you quoted seem to be ok, the width of the head sizes are for different types of timber, the narrower for HWD & the wider for SWD. Normally  the unique thing with T nails is the chisel edge under the T which cuts the timber when driven to the required depth & reduces splitting, the T should cut across the grain & not run with the grain.
regards inter

----------

